# Speaker around 2.5k...Philps 5.1 or Altec Lansing 2.1???



## Vensanga (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys am planning to buy a speaker and my budget is around 2.5k in Delhi so can you suggest me which is a good choice.......I found this philips Buy Philips 5.1 Channel Speaker DSP2500 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews that fits in my budget....and if am not mistaken Altec lansing 2.1 in available around 2.5 as well....so which will be better this Philips 5.1 or the Altec Lansing 2.1???


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2011)

Philips 2.1 < Altec Lansing 2.1 But 5.1 is better then 2.1. With your budget go for Philips 5.1 IMO


----------



## sukant (Dec 8, 2011)

Go for altec lansing , 5.1 at 2.5k wont give you that great a performance , which model you gonna buy ?? , VS4121 is a good entry level Altec Lansing 2.1 i guess.


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 8, 2011)

the VS4121 is good but i think its out of my budget....what about Creative and other brand.....any suggestion???  should i buy online or go straight to Nehru place and then get it....if the Philips is a good option i can get it for 2.6k with free delivery.....


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2011)

creative speakers were good but now a days it does not has same quality like before.. Now best you can do is listen to them both at shops and then decide.. listen up till their highest level then decide.. try with different songs while seller will obviously play high bass rock songs.. .. Also do check according to size of your room..

I recently bought 2.1 altec lansing low end model(starting range) and it was not worth at all . one that sound good was around 3K-4K..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 8, 2011)

Shops in mumbai dont give demos .. but Im very happy with my VS2126 ... one yr on ...running gr8 ...  

Sent from my Galaxy 5


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you guys for your reply....i just listen to the philips 5.1 and it sounds realy good but we has to use the remote only there is no volume control or any other control in it...without the remote we can't use it...will this be a drawback in the future if the remote break or lost accidently, i know its a stupid question but it can happend.....i guess from your suggestion i should go and check it out on the store and listen to the Altec Lansing too....and yea 5.1 system seems to be better than 2.1 in the same price....


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2011)

if even you loose remote then you can easily get it. either buy original or even you can go local that will be Dirt cheap like (50-100) at least here


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 9, 2011)

go for altec VS2621 man...u wont regret within that budget


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 9, 2011)

go for philips 5.1 but make sure it has FM in it..Delhi FM with 5.1 and remote sounds too cool


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2011)

If you can increase your budget, go for Edifier C2. Its around some 3.2.


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 9, 2011)

yea altec lansing vs2621 looks great but its a 2.1 and the philips is 5.1 so am a bit confused....and FM also sounds nice so am realy confused....so i think its best i check uout the altec lansing first and then decide otherwise one will obviously go for a 5.1 home theater than a 2.1 speaker....


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 10, 2011)

Vensanga said:


> and yea 5.1 system seems to be better than 2.1 in the same price....



No, if you compare the sound QUALITY, a decent 2.1 is a clear win.

In your budget, Creative inspire T3100 is a good choice.. If u can extend your budget, Edifier C2 ~3.2k is a good buy.. 
Since u have enough dough to spend, don't settle for VS2621..



Vensanga said:


> the VS4121 is good but i think its out of my budget.... if the Philips is a good option i can get it for 2.6k with free delivery.....



If u can find a new VS4121 anywhere, w/o second thoughts grab it..

That philips 5.1 is not worth considering..


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally got Altec lansing VS2621 today for 17k, VS2721 was there but it was 28k and there was not much of a difference in the sound as it was 1.1k difference in price and Edifier was also there for 17k but i don't know the exact model and i compare the sound for more than an hour and decided to go with the altec lansing.....the phillips 5.1 was also available for 2.2k but don't even look at is as MegaMind mention its not worth......the sounds was great and am really happy with it.....thanks guys for all your help and suggestion....


----------

